# SIÈMENS mit SMI, DALI, DMX,...



## Markus (9 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane grad die Automatisierung für meinen Neubau.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit Jalousien mit SMI oder Leuchten mit DALI und DMX an eine SIEMENS SPS (mal egal welche) anzubinden?
Gibt es für die Systeme z.B. Gateways auf Ethernet, MODBUS,... ?

Für SMI scheint es ein Gateway auf RS485 zu geben.
http://www.vestamatic.de/retail/project/motorsteuerungen/produkte/if-smi-rs-485-230vac.html


Ja ich weiß dass das mit BECKHOFF und WAGO alles kein Problem ist - und wir haben das damit auch schon häufig gemacht.
Mich würde dennoch interessieren ob schon Mal jemand eine SIEMENS in dieses Umfeld gepflanzt hat.

Danke!


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Juli 2018)

Hi, also ich war auch Mal auf der Siemens Schiene und hab damals nur ein Gateway für knx gefunden, für die anderen Busse hab ich nichts gefunden.
Bin dann mit Skepsis auf Wago, bis jetzt bereue ich die Entscheidung nicht.
Ich weiß du willst was anderes hören, aber genau der Punkt, der Schnittstellenvielfalt hat Siemens für  mich unbrauchbar gemacht. 
Warum Siemens als Homeautomation?

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Wago ist Siemens für mich im Bereich EFH Automatisierung, ziemlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## Markus (11 Juli 2018)

Ich kenne die möglichkeiten und Vorteile von BECKHOFF und WAGO in dem Bereich recht gut.
Da ist definitiv mehr Inovation und Schnittstellenvielfalt vorhanden.
Wir haben auch schon einige Projekte mit BECKHOFF in Verbindung mit DALI, SMI, enocean, Modbus, KNX... gemacht.

In modernen Gebäuden scheint es heututage auch völlig normal zu sein alle 10-20 Jahre die MSR für Unsummen zu tauschen.

Jeder der mal eine 25 Jahre alte S5 Anlage mit einen AG Abzug wiederbelebt hat wird mit aber zustimmen das es in Punkto Produktlebenszyklus und Verfügbarkeit tolleres gibt als hochinovativen kompilierten Schickimicki auf irgendwelchen schnell alternden Windowskisten...

Ich wollte da einfach das Thema SIEMENS im Bereich Gebäudeautomation nochmal für mich evaluieren.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2018)

Siemens hat für GLT Desigio. Dafür gibt es auch alle Schnittstellen.
In wie weit das für Homeautomation interessant ist ... Keine Ahnung.
Aktuell sieht es so aus als sei hier Wago auf dem Weg zum Marktführer.

Produktlebenszyklus ... Bei Siemens aktuell ein Witz.  Du bist gefangen im Hardware- und Firmwareversionsdschungel.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Markus (11 Juli 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Produktlebenszyklus ... Bei Siemens aktuell ein Witz.  Du bist gefangen im Hardware- und Firmwareversionsdschungel.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove



Ich denke ehrlichgesagt sogar noch über eine 300er nach.
Erfahrungsgemäß wird man damit die nächsten 30 Jahre bei Ebay totgeschmissen mit Teilen...

In erster Linie suche ich eine Lösung die ich im Worst Case auf einfache DI/DO/AI/AO runterbrechen kann.
Selbst wenn ich SMI machen würde, kommt jede Jalousie in eine zentrale Kiste.
Selbst wenn ich DALI oder DMX mache kommt zumindest jeder Raum mit genügend Adern in eine zentrale Kiste - und am besten noch ein 4x2x.. Parallel zu den Lampen falls man mal...

Obwohl es meiner Natur als Programmierer technologisch völlig widerspricht schiele ich auch immer wieder zu KNX rüber.

Aktuell traue ich KNX am ehesten noch zu dass es sich langfristig etabliert.
In alle anderen Hersteller habe ich keinerlei Vertrauen mehr.
Ich bezweifle schon seit Jahren dass BECKHOFF für seine "innovative Vielfallt" in 10-20 Jahren das Ersatzteilgeschäft noch im Griff haben wird.
Und SIEMENS ist mit seinen aktuellen Firmware- Versions- und (In)Kompatibilitäsirrsinn auf dem besten Weg ins gleich Chaos.

Ich sehe das bei Maschinen mit steigender Komplexität und Lebenszyklen von mehr als 10 Jahren schon bei allem Herstellern kritisch.
Aber in meine Hütte möchte ich das glaub in der Form nicht haben. 
Dann eher noch einen alte S5 wo ich im Notfall jedem Bit mit dem Lötkolben wieder auf die Beine helfen kann...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2018)

> Ich bezweifle schon seit Jahren dass BECKHOFF für seine "innovative  Vielfallt" in 10-20 Jahren das Ersatzteilgeschäft noch im Griff haben  wird.



Ja, wenn ich mir den Beckhoff Katalog mit hunderten verschiedensten Klemmen so anschaue: *ACK*


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2018)

Für einen Neubau würde ich nichts anderes als KNX UND Dali nehmen.
Ist preislich auf ähnlichem Niveau wie eine SPS-Lösung und ist schlichtweg ein etablierter Standard.
Zum "Spielen" und als Universal-Gateway kannst du einen Siemens IoT2040 oder einen Raspi und Node-Red nehmen.

SMI habe ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut. Habs damals verworfen weil mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch war.
Standby waren damals 8W pro Antrieb.


----------



## vollmi (12 Juli 2018)

Wieso nicht eine Kombination? Ich nehme als Steuerung (da gewohnheitstier) immer eine Siemens. Aber als Koppler für spezielle Busse die Remoteios z.B von Phoenix. Gerade DALI ist da richtig cool.
Also Siemens CPU. Scalance Medienswitch, lwl ring zum nächsten scalance, da ein phoenix remote mit Dali schnittstellen, und schon hat man von allem das Beste.


----------



## GLT (12 Juli 2018)

Insofern stimme ich mit Blockmove überein - im Bereich GA hat Wago das beste Baukastensystem, falls es SPS-basierend mit hoher technischer Flexibilität gelöst werden soll u. das seit langem.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Siemens hat für GLT Desigio. Dafür gibt es auch alle Schnittstellen.
> In wieweit das für Homeautomation interessant ist ... Keine Ahnung.


Desigo mit dem PXC-Controller ist ein spezielles Portfolio für Gebäudeautomation bei gewerblichen Bauten - für Automatisierungslösungen im Privatbereich aber völlig daneben, da VIEL zu teuer u. zu aufwendig. Auch sind die Lizenzkosten für XWorks (die man auch nicht so ohne weiteres einfach bestellen kann) in so einem Bereich nicht zu vernachlässigen - da kann man sich jedes Jahr locker eine ETS-Lizenz kaufen 



Markus schrieb:


> Obwohl es meiner Natur als Programmierer technologisch völlig widerspricht schiele ich auch immer wieder zu KNX rüber.
> Aktuell traue ich KNX am ehesten noch zu dass es sich langfristig etabliert.


Mit KNX bist Du am Besten bedient - denn es ist ja die maßgeschneiderte Technologie für genau diese Zwecke.

KNX ist auch kein kurzlebiges Smarthome-Geraffel, sondern hat sich seit fast 30 Jahren inzwischen bewiesen u. eine evolutionäre Entwicklung hingelegt, die man in Zeiten des Instabuses nicht zu träumen wagte.



Markus schrieb:


> Aber in meine Hütte möchte ich das glaub in der Form nicht haben.
> Dann eher noch einen alte S5 wo ich im Notfall jedem Bit mit dem Lötkolben wieder auf die Beine helfen kann


Und jede Menge separate Koppelrelais, einen SPoF, Bastelwastelanbindungen für Sensorik (PMs, SPS-Taster,...)

Die Schaltermafia hat bei KNX für jeden Geschmack die Sensorik im passenden Look, Funktionen, wie man sie über Koppelrelais schlecht ausbilden kann (BWM/PM) über eine einfache u. problemlose Steckverbindung - das würde ich mir persönlich nicht antun wollen, hier dumme Sensorik an eine SPS ranklöppeln zu müssen, wenn es einfacher u. "sauberer" geht.


----------



## winnman (13 Juli 2018)

Wenn gebrauchte Siemens 300 er günstig zu bekommen sind (oder eh schon vorhanden), sowieso ein Neubau, 300er Programmierkenntnisse und Software vorhanden sind, dann würde ich auch 300 einbauen.

Verkabelung alles in Stern mit ausreichend Adern, dann kann man entweder die Intelligenz ganz rauswerfen und auf Stromstosschalter und Co runterrüsten, oder jederzeit auf eine andere Technologie umschwenken.


----------



## GLT (13 Juli 2018)

Das macht man nicht, indem man Kupferbergwerke versenkt, sonder entsprechende Rohre legt


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2018)

winnman schrieb:


> dann kann man entweder die Intelligenz ganz rauswerfen und auf Stromstosschalter und Co runterrüsten, oder jederzeit auf eine andere Technologie umschwenken.



Also ne 300er hat keine Intelligenz im Sinne von Homeautomation.
Was du heute dafür brauchst ist z.B. die Verknüpfung mit Lüftung, Heizung, PV, Multimedia...
Hier ist jeder Raspberry mit Node Red, Openhab oder ähnlichem einer 300er überlegen.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Juli 2018)

Ich denke mal, dass Loxone hier ein absolutes "unwort" ist, aber hast du dir das auch mal angesehen?
Falls ja, hättest du hier argumente für und wider?

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## GLT (18 Juli 2018)

Da werden hier namhafte Hersteller angeführt (Siemens, Beckhoff, Wago,..) und dann kommt die überteuerte Spielzeugfraktion ums Eck


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juli 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> und dann kommt die überteuerte Spielzeugfraktion ums Eck



Der Loxone Miniserver war mal als "Universal-Gateway" mal richtig brauchbar.
Die Stärke von Loxone war die Kombination diverser Hardware-Komponten (KNX, Wago, Multimedia) mit einer relativ einfachen und dennoch vielseitigen Programmierung.
Mittlerweile sind hier kostenlose Lösungen wie z.B. openhab, Node-Red und viele andere meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl.
Die Preise sind im Vergleich zu Wago sehr sportlich


----------



## GLT (18 Juli 2018)

Das war anfänglich, als man bekannt werden wollte - der MS alleine ist ja noch einigermassen günstig u. man ist um die KNX-Fraktion scharwenzelt.

Inzwischen hat man kostengünstige Realisierungen boykottiert (damit die teueren Extentions auch verkauft werden können), das Geschäftsmodell samt Bedingungen geändert u. pfeift auf Kompatibilität. Dass sich hier irgendwelche "Partner" noch als solche verstehen, ist mir schleierhaft.

Der ahnungslose Kunde kann einem nur Leid tun - denn aus derlei Fesseln haben sich die Gebäudeautomationskunden früher Tage inzwischen gelöst (u. Kleinkunde steuert direkt hinein). Bis Kunde merkt, auf was genau er sich da eingelassen hat, ist schon viel Geld investiert u. man macht halt, wohl oder übel, weiter.

Trotz meiner Kritik - die Sache mit den Stellantrieben hat Loxone elegant gelöst.


----------



## elmoklemme (18 Juli 2018)

Dali Gateways scheint es etliche zu geben...

http://www.adfweb.com/home/products...MIne3Fi6ep3AIVyEMYCh2K0goiEAAYASAAEgIwDPD_BwE

https://support.industry.siemens.co...n-mit-s7-cpu-über-dali-gateway?dti=0&lc=de-WW

https://www.nft-systeme.de/index.php/de/s7-dali-gateway

https://www.wachendorff-prozesstech...MIt_Dl4Kmp3AIVzcqyCh0iCw5sEAAYAiAAEgJ_MfD_BwE



Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gecht (20 Juli 2018)

Bei diesem Lastenheft würde ich alles mit KNX machen und die Siemens sozusagen als KNX Teilnehmer anbinden.
Es gibt ja zuhauf KNX->Dali, KNX->SMI, KNX->EnOcean usw....
Mit KNX hast Du maximale Verfügbarkeit und für die Sachen wo KNX zu doof oder zu kompliziert ist nimmst Du die Siemens dazu.
Die ganzen Bastellösungen Gateways passen nicht zu deinen Anforderungen.


----------

